# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  how long do you normally wait to hold your snakes after feeding

## ball python 22

I was wondering how long everybody else waits to hold their ball pythons after feeding. I normally wait 2 days after feeding.

----------


## dragonboy4578

Normally 48 hours unless they make a mess in there tubs....

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

24-48 hrs

----------


## dart

Depends on the individual snake. Some of mine I'm comfortable handling the next day, others i won't touch for 2-3 days. I've handled all of them the day after and some don't mind while others do. I just keep an eye out for what signs they show me and try to treat each snake the way they want to be treated.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I like to wait two days just to be sure they have had time to digest the food.

----------

Megg (08-17-2015),_seeya205_ (12-04-2011)

----------


## Emily Hubbard

I wait two days. Mine crawls in her hot hide as soon as the tail goes down her throat and I don't see her again for two days. As soon as I see her little face at the glass again, I know she's ready.

----------


## Rogue628

> Normally 48 hours unless they make a mess in there tubs....


Same here. Some animals can handle handling about a day afterward, but I keep handling to a minimum for 48 hours just to be on the safe side.

----------


## purplemuffin

Yup, same, usually 2 days, sometimes they will only wait a day or so if something happens(like a big mess!) but usually for sure 48 hours.  :Smile:

----------


## seeya205

> I like to wait two days just to be sure they have had time to digest the food.


Agree!  48 hours!

----------

Midnight-Dragon99 (11-03-2017)

----------


## DellaF

I usually wait a day or two. I did watch one of Brian's snakebytes videos on myths. He said that the 48 hour time length is a myth. He said that they shouldn't be handled 6 hours before feeding and to wait for 6 hours after feeding. Confusing to me. They say that boas have slow digestion so should you wait 4 days after feeding to hold them  :Rolleyes2: . I usually only wait a day with her.

----------


## heyitssupergirl

> Depends on the individual snake. Some of mine I'm comfortable handling the next day, others i won't touch for 2-3 days. I've handled all of them the day after and some don't mind while others do. I just keep an eye out for what signs they show me and try to treat each snake the way they want to be treated.


interested to know what those signs might be?

----------


## Kaia.M22

> I usually wait a day or two. I did watch one of Brian's snakebytes videos on myths. He said that the 48 hour time length is a myth. He said that they shouldn't be handled 6 hours before feeding and to wait for 6 hours after feeding. Confusing to me. They say that boas have slow digestion so should you wait 4 days after feeding to hold them . I usually only wait a day with her.



I saw that episode too, I know he's an expert but I'm still not sure I should only wait six hours. 24 to be safe :Smile:

----------


## Penultimate

I give the ball pythons the day after feeding off. After that, I handle them. It's usually less than forty-eight hours, but well over twenty-four. For my rainbow boa, I usually give her at least two or three days because she seems to digest slower. Tthe boa is a bit snappier in general and she tends to be extra alert after feeding, so I figure it's best to give her some time to settle down.

----------

